# Orient LT 859



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

Can anyone help me with info on the fate of this steam drifter? I found her in a 1933 Fishing News. She was still in the almanacs in 1939 but appears to then disappear. She'd not listed as a loss in WWII.
She appears also to have had Milford Haven owners at one time.
I've posted up the info I have on her on my website. Any help would be much appreciated.
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------



## aavh (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi Douglas, This is what I have still London owned in 1938. Only Olsens has her owned by Milford owners, MNL has same owner but Lowestoft.

Andy


Orient II: (LT 859) (1911 – 19??) (Wood)
O.N. 130014: 92g 43n 86 x 19.3 x 9.6 feet
30hp C.2-cyl by S. Richards & Co Ltd, Lowestoft

1911: Launched by S. Richards & Co Ltd, Lowestoft (Yd.No.) for Arthur C. Mitchell, Lowestoft (owner/manager) as “Orient II” LT 859. 1911: Completed. 1911: Registered at Lowestoft LT 839. 09.1915: Requisitioned as a Net Laying vessel (Ad.No.1894) based at Devonport. 1919: Returned to Owners. 1933: Advertised for sale in the Fishing News. 1933: Owned by Harry G. E. Williams, Baker Street London (owner/manager).


----------

